# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Christmas Moss Dying

## hanz0my

Dear Forumers,

I've got a problem at hand which is.. my christmas moss (attached to driftwood) is dying off - turning brown. I have a PL 2x36watt lighting on a 2x1.5x1 tank. I also have those java ferns attached to driftwood (those common ones seen in any LFS) and they are growing black along the edges. This is a month old tank already.

There is no co2 setup
ADA malaya as bast with no base fert or any liquid fert
Lighting is on for 8 hrs a day

Please help.

----------


## grey_fox

Hi there,

Just a question. What is the temperature of your tank?

----------


## sheng

what your water temperature?

----------


## hanz0my

Temperature is at 27C ish.

----------


## grey_fox

27-ish seems fine to me for your Christmass moss. Do you happen to have any SAEs in your tank? 

Actually what could help facilitate this would be to have a photo taken.

----------


## Corleone

It really might be your temp..it seems hot by my standards for Christmas, i usually try to keep my temp at 25+. The moss seems to florish more.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Looks more like nutrients deficiency to me. 2x38W PL over a standard 2 feet light without additional of fertilisers and CO2... Hmmm..

----------


## grey_fox

Don't think its a nutrient deficiency issue actually. Mosses can grow without any ferts actually, his is literally dying. 

Anyways, until we get to see a photo, there will be lots of speculations.  :Smile:

----------


## hanz0my

> Don't think its a nutrient deficiency issue actually. Mosses can grow without any ferts actually, his is literally dying. 
> 
> Anyways, until we get to see a photo, there will be lots of speculations.


Yea, I thought so too.. i have actually managed to grow moss on DW by just chucking it in a tub of water and leaving it out in the open, after a month.. it got attached to the DW already.

----------


## besh

dun worry,
they will grow back.

i used to have the same problem as you having.
they turned into brown, and like dying..
in fact, they all died. and then they regrow back.
just dun throw them away.
moss are strong and can survive almost in most condition.

i've leave some unused spicky, x'mas and java in a bowl, and it's sitting in my cupboard for more than a month,.
jsut recular water change will do.

----------


## Matt

Any chance that your water could be high in PH? e.g Alkaline?

----------


## yappeyap

Mate, my guess is the combination of 3 factor lacking of CO2, high light and no base fert or any liquid fert.

It's fine if the light is low even without Co2 or Fert. But ones the strong light is on it would slow untilise the food going to your moss furthermore will that strong light forcing it to "work" without giving it food (fert), not long after all plants will turn brown. 

Try this:
Do a WC 
Follow by switching off either one of 2x36watt PL light or shorten the photo period....!
If possible add some fert lah...

(No horse can run without eating grass!!)  :Grin:  
Tell us the results in a week time yah..!

----------


## StanChung

Lol! joker. 

Christmas moss is one of the harder mosses IMO. Not easy to make it grow lush if the tank temp is around 27C. It needs med>hi light to look good BTW.

----------


## EvolutionZ

my christmas moss are doing well in my tank.. its tied to a ss mesh on my bottom of tank.. with black gravel and no Co2 and no any fert..
temp is abt 25C to 27C in the day time.. its growing quite slowly but its still very green and healthy  :Very Happy:

----------


## ExpelledBAN

MOsses dont really need anything but water and light..

you see alot of moss grow on damp ground, noones adds fertilizer on them

infact they just want to get rid of them

----------


## yappeyap

> my christmas moss are doing well in my tank.. its tied to a ss mesh on my bottom of tank.. with black gravel and no Co2 and no any fert..
> temp is abt 25C to 27C in the day time.. its growing quite slowly but its still very green and healthy


 
Good to heard that your moss are growing well !
Mind to share with us which parameters did you tweak to get the effect

----------


## taygu

Hi, how is you moss now?

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Good to heard that your moss are growing well !
> Mind to share with us which parameters did you tweak to get the effect


hmm.. acctually i never did anything to it.. i just kept in mind i have to keep my water temp cool and at least 10hrs of lighting daily.. i never test pH or anything.. i just let it be  :Very Happy:

----------


## skysky

read from somewhere, usually moss takes time to get use to a new environment, they dont seems to grow during the first 2 months, after that it will regrow itself.

----------


## EvolutionZ

my tank is abt 3mth old already.. java moss seems to grow not very fast.. but fastest among all moss i keep.. follow by the taiwan moss, cristmas moss and lastly the flame moss..

----------


## EvolutionZ

so hows ur xmas moss?

----------


## hanz0my

Sigh..not good. Untied it and threw it away already. Got myself some java moss instead. Hope this moss is easier to handle. Thanks for all the replies guys.. was very informative. 

Cheers.

----------


## exotic

i think it is the water. Do you add anything in the water or is it just over night water ....??

----------


## grey_fox

exotic,

Maybe you might want to rephrase your sentence. I don't know about the rest but I don't quite understand what you are trying to say.

----------


## ranmasatome

Did it for him.. :Smile: 
if its not accurate, can change it yourself ok exotic.. :Smile:

----------

